# My Latest And A Few More



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi all.

Here is a pic of my latest watch, given to me for Xmas by my brother. Its a limited edition given to employees of BAe' MA&A dept in celebration of the production launch of the Eurofighter in 1997.



Eurofighter Production launch watch by TCR4x4, on Flickr
​
And a few others just for fun.



DSC_8795 by TCR4x4, on Flickr
​


Oris Face by TCR4x4, on Flickr
​




Oris Clasp by TCR4x4, on Flickr
​




Oris Movement by TCR4x4, on Flickr
​


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Oops, one is missing, it was this one..





Accurist by TCR4x4, on Flickr
​


----------

